# 60 Random Facts About Human Attraction



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

60 Alluring Facts about Human Attraction

Some are pretty much no-brainers. Others were very interesting.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Deejo said:


> 60 Alluring Facts about Human Attraction
> 
> Some are pretty much no-brainers. Others were very interesting.


Nice.

Number 40 about smelling like a woman's father:

I have found that I give off a bodily scent which smells jolly good. I think to myself, wow that's the stuff.

Now before you say it, no one has ever in my whole life said that I need to 'take a shower', and it is not gas heh heh 

It only comes after doing hard physical labour. I have often wondered if this had an effect on people. I think it does...

Anyone else have this? Don't leave me hanging...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I definitely don't. 

Wish I did, makes for more spontaneous sex. 




Sandfly said:


> Nice.
> 
> Number 40 about smelling like a woman's father:
> 
> ...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> Number 40 about smelling like a woman's father...


Not sure if my SO smells like my father, but I can tell you that his scent is a powerful aphrodisiac for me. I am like a moth to a flame when I smell his chest, neck, and yes, even his armpits! Not a body odor smell at all, just a male smell that I can't resist. He is definitely an alpha, so that probably has something to do with it.

I never noticed this before with former partners. I was never attracted to anyone's scent that I know of. My SO is the love of my life and we are compatible in all ways. So this has convinced me that the "chemistry" we all want in our relationships has a lot to do with the actual biology of choosing a mate.

Interesting list...


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi HappyClam,

It also works the other way. There is a smell that comes off the back of the neck and the hair of a woman.

Do you find that you give this off, or do you suspect it from how men behave when they are ...er... close behind you?

This Q is not compulsory. It would be good to find out if anyone recognises what I'm talking about though.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> Hi HappyClam,
> 
> It also works the other way. There is a smell that comes off the back of the neck and the hair of a woman.
> 
> Do you find that you give this off, or do you suspect it from how men behave when they are ...er... close behind you?


Sandfly, so interesting you should bring this up! He has never specifically brought up a noticing my scent from the back of my neck and hair, however, he is ALWAYS coming up behind me when I am cooking, standing at the sink, etc, and kissing my neck, my shoulders, behind my ears. It is almost a given that if I am standing with my back to him, this will happen. I happen to love when he does this and often make it a point to stand at the kitchen sink, lol  So I am probably giving off some scent that is triggering this response from him!

I guess we're not too far removed from our animals-in-the-wild brethren after all.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Sandfly, so interesting you should bring this up! He has never specifically brought up a noticing my scent from the back of my neck and hair, however, he is ALWAYS coming up behind me when I am cooking, standing at the sink, etc, and kissing my neck, my shoulders, behind my ears. It is almost a given that if I am standing with my back to him, this will happen. I happen to love when he does this and often make it a point to stand at the kitchen sink, lol  So I am probably giving off some scent that is triggering this response from him!
> 
> I guess we're not too far removed from our animals-in-the-wild brethren after all.


Ha, I am just the same as you two. Here are some other animal behaviours you may recognise:

- following the contours of the back, hips and wrists and enclosing of the hands
- running hands into the hair along the temples and up the back of the neck (I think doing it releases more of this smell somehow)
- Biting the shoulder-neck area
-Getting picked up and carried off when you're in the middle of something.

Passion can look a little bit like aggression. 

Another Q that doesn't have to be answered, but you know... if you want to...

Were all the men before him not 'passionate' (animal-like) enough?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> Passion can look a little bit like aggression.
> 
> Another Q that doesn't have to be answered, but you know... if you want to...
> 
> Were all the men before him not 'passionate' (animal-like) enough?


I agree, passion can look a bit like aggression! But all in a good, consensual kind of way. In fact, the more aggressive he is in that good animal-way, the more attracted I am to him 

And you are correct, previous lovers were not passionate ("animal") enough. I probably didn't know it at the time, but now that I know how the biology/chemistry thing really works, YOWZA!

Btw, we are 4 years into this relationship with not the slightest decrease in chemistry, attraction, wonderment. Life is good!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought this might be the case. He is smitten, I can tell. And if you like to lie with your head on his chest, then probably you are too.

Thanks for your candour.

PS - another thing.

I tend to act pretty distant to other people and cheeky to them when with a partner in company. I dislike showing affection in public. Apart from occasional reassuring gestures, such as resting my hand on my partner's lap, hugs, play-fighting etc.

Do you think this drives them nuts and makes them look forward to when we are alone?

I don't know whether to guess, but I would guess, that your partner is minimalist when it comes to affection in company. Am I right? He is not 'soft' in public?

It's not deliberate BTW, it's just that I have a 'this is appropriate, this is not' mechanism.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Interesting how the different studies and sources contradict each other:

What we view as attractive cuts across culture and ethnicity, except that young men prefer the hourglass figure but the icon of beauty is Rubenesque in the Paleolithic age (and others, for that matter).

Attractive people want to mate with attractive people, except of course when they want to exert power over them (or perhaps other reasons).

Men place looks highest on their list of priorities for a mate across all cultures, but it was 14th out of 18 in 1939. 

Facial symmetry and structure is important to attraction, but women are attracted by smell, and men by resemblance to the mother, and both end up with those genetically similar.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> He is smitten, I can tell. And if you like to lie with your head on his chest, then probably you are too.


:iagree: Just about my favorite thing on the planet to do... Certainly my favorite place to be.




> I don't know whether to guess, but I would guess, that your partner is minimalist when it comes to affection in company. Am I right? He is not 'soft' in public?


Totally correct. He is "appropriately" affectionate in public as in putting his arm around me or holding my hand when we are walking, but no over the top PDAs! And yes, I think this does make me anticipate being together more once we get home. The whole "energy building" thing... 

Sounds like you are as happy in your relationship as I am in mine!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Good to hear! He and you have got it right.

I'm afraid I am not in any relationship right now !

The 'honeymoon' period always lasts the whole relationship for me.

I think this is because I follow my instincts, and ignore all the social conditioning I have received. I'm not a nicey-nice person, a payer, a socialite, a conflict avoider etc.

Then ... they do something wrong such as become money-obsessed, or friends with the boss.

Then I have to get rid of them, even though I don't want to.  This makes me very sad!!

Turns out from coming on here, that this gut-feeling on what to do about it, is the correct (best in the long run?) thing to do. So now I feel better about it. 

Right now, I've lost all interest in women. I'm not sure if they really experience love or just 'highs'. This is going to be a problem for me.

But I hope I will discover the answer, or a new perspective, if I keep reading long enough.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> I thought this might be the case. He is smitten, I can tell. And if you like to lie with your head on his chest, then probably you are too.
> 
> Thanks for your candour.
> 
> ...


Here is a subtle PDA that drives me crazy (in a good way) when my H puts his hand in the small of my back to gently guide me through a door, or in front of him or whatever. Like if we're going into the row at the movies and put his hand in the small of my back. I love it!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

committed4ever said:


> Here is a subtle PDA that drives me crazy (in a good way) when my H puts his hand in the small of my back to gently guide me through a door, or in front of him or whatever. Like if we're going into the row at the movies and put his hand in the small of my back. I love it!


I agree -- I love this too! Feeling his hand gently on my back makes me feel so safe, protected, and like I'm "his." Kind of caveman sounding, but I love it :bounce:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

#51 was the factoid I was looking for when I was going to post this to another thread. Babies prefer beautiful people too.

#52 My butt definitely turns red when I'm ready to mate.

#54 No wonder I seem to get a lot of asymmetically faced dates.

#60 Man, do I love creating oxytocin with my partner.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Deejo said:


> #51 was the factoid I was looking for when I was going to post this to another thread. Babies prefer beautiful people too.
> 
> #52 My butt definitely turns red when I'm ready to mate.
> 
> ...


I suppose I should take the time to actually read the list ...


----------

